# Looking to speed up my alternate picking...



## NJJK (Oct 22, 2012)

Any tips or suggestions on where to find some lessons? Thanks!


----------



## jbrin0tk (Oct 22, 2012)

I hate to sound like a broken record, but you should check out a member on this forum's books called "Riff Training Level 1 and 2" over at shredtraining.com. It has improved the technical side of my playing so much. In addition, he has new play along workout videos available for instant download for a cheap price. Look in the thread called "Play Along DVD's?"


----------



## TheOddGoat (Oct 25, 2012)

THREE STEPS TO TRUE ULTIMATE GUITAR POWER! - YouTube

The title's a joke but content isn't.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 28, 2012)

Combine burst and endurance exercises. Write a routine, document your progress and stick to it. Push the tempo every week by just a few bpm.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 28, 2012)

That video is a load of bullshit. 

Throw a ball around, play piano and practice strumming on a tiny guitar. 

How about actually just playing the guitar


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 28, 2012)

There is no real substitute to years of disciplined practice


----------



## Sam MJ (Oct 28, 2012)

Learn good technique, once you've got good technique down progress is alot faster 

If your technique isn't great take the time to start from the ground up, it takes a long time but it's worth it!


----------



## TheOddGoat (Oct 28, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> That video is a load of bullshit.
> 
> Throw a ball around, play piano and practice strumming on a tiny guitar.
> 
> How about actually just playing the guitar




It's not a substitute, it's a supplement.

Especially if you are inherently tense like me, it helps loosen things up.

http://youtu.be/E_rCezp7wFs


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 28, 2012)

If you are tense, just warm up real slow and relaxed for 5 or 10 minutes, don't take up the oboe or buy a javelin

Whats that video meant to prove?


----------



## TheOddGoat (Oct 28, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> If you are tense, just warm up real slow and relaxed for 5 or 10 minutes, don't take up the oboe or buy a javelin
> 
> Whats that video meant to prove?



That it helps me relax, I couldn't play that before I started other non-guitar activities because my hand would change shape too much.

I have hypermobility syndrome so it's a bit more complex for me though... 

But I don't see why it wouldn't help other people a little bit too.

Piano practice seems to help Marshall Harrison as well.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 28, 2012)

Well then maybe your advice is geared more towards people who have hypermobility. 

I am not sure those kinds of exercises are necessary for the rest of us. 

Marshall Harrison used to play guitar allll the time, I am sure that is where he gained the bulk of his ability. 

I play piano, and I can safely say no piano exercise has ever helped me improve my alternate picking. 

Each to their own I guess, but why play piano when you can just play guitar instead


----------



## TheOddGoat (Oct 28, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Well then maybe your advice is geared more towards people who have hypermobility.
> 
> I am not sure those kinds of exercises are necessary for the rest of us.
> 
> ...



I am by no means saying do these instead of practising guitar!

Part of my thought is also that because piano is much harder than guitar, you come back to guitar and everything seems so much easier.

Keeping variety while still improving fine motor skills also helps avoid killing musical inspiration.

Taking breaks will also help avoid repetitive strain in 6hr + practice sessions.

If OP's in a rut, they might as well try a bunch of things...

Ohhhh, another important thing for guitarists OP:

Always tap the tempo with your foot, sloppy time can stop you from speeding up as much as anything else and this will help you internalise everything.

Ultimately though, you're just waggling a piece of plastic over a strip of extruded metal. Work on anything that makes that activity easier.


----------



## Bloodbath Salt (Oct 28, 2012)

You might be able immediately improve your alternate picking speed by buying Jazz III, Tortex sharp, or Stubby picks.


----------



## Given To Fly (Oct 28, 2012)

The ball trick probably works because you are developing the flexer and extensor muscles in your hand. I think learning piano is great too but I don't think it has much impact on physical guitar technique; I think it has more of a psychological impact.


----------



## Amaranthine Vitality (Oct 28, 2012)

This is how I hold my pick. Make sure the thumb is straight, pick resting on the side of your finger, and the hand relaxed. Also don't forget to anchor your pinky to the guitar. I like to think of the action as coming from my thumb mainly and being a sort of back and forth swing motion. I used to hold my pick very awkwardly and tightly until my teacher helped me out. My speed and accuracy have been improving gradually with this new technique and since I started using a metronome. Metronomes are a godsend! You might already do these things so in that case probably just more practice is really the only advice I have. My alternate picking is nothing amazing though so maybe someone else has some better advice.


----------



## xoi (Oct 30, 2012)

anchor the pinky, he says....


----------



## Amaranthine Vitality (Oct 30, 2012)

xoi said:


> anchor the pinky, he says....



Why do you say not to anchor the pinky? I'm not saying it has to stay in the exact same spot, but that it should at least be on the guitar for support.


----------



## xoi (Oct 30, 2012)

i understand if it's more comfortable to have your fingers fanned out when you're playing and your pinky happens to rest on the guitar occasionally. to consciously plant your pinky on the guitar, though, i've always felt is cheating your way through proper technique. plus...at least for me...it limits mobility of your picking hand and puts less strain on your wrist.


----------



## Amaranthine Vitality (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I suppose there's no "incorrect" technique, just what works and what doesn't. I've found that keeping my pinky down somewhat, increases my accuracy a lot But then again Paul Gilbert plays with his hands somewhat curled without a pinky planted, his thumb is cocked, and his alternate picking is...


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 31, 2012)

I anchor my pinky and I can play up to 16ths at 230 (240 on a lucky day) bpm...

Seriously, telling someone not to anchor because it might keep them from playing very fast is not the best advice. If it works for you, do it.


----------



## pacobronmandera (Nov 4, 2012)

jbrin0tk said:


> I hate to sound like a broken record, but you should check out a member on this forum's books called "Riff Training Level 1 and 2" over at shredtraining.com. It has improved the technical side of my playing so much. In addition, he has new play along workout videos available for instant download for a cheap price. Look in the thread called "Play Along DVD's?"



Thanks for the tip! I will check this out.


----------



## James_E (Nov 5, 2012)

For a graduated set of exercises, look at the following: 

Todd Simpson - Shred Journey


----------



## sear (Nov 10, 2012)

Why Your Guitar Picking Speed Isn't Improving - Part 2 | Cyberfret.com

I found these exercises a few months ago and within about 2-3 days my playing was noticeably faster and more coordinated. Basically just scale runs, but the fingering is such that it requires a little bit of position-changing and hopping between strings. You can also easily add another string or two if you find them too easy.


----------



## groovemasta (Nov 10, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Combine burst and endurance exercises. Write a routine, document your progress and stick to it. Push the tempo every week by just a few bpm.



This is literally all you need, you dont even have to document your progress if you're good at identifying where you're falling short and how to improve. I'm sure it helps some people though. 

That or you can just buy random DVD's, hand exercisers and magical ointments  

EDIT - Maniacal summed pretty much everything up, if you want to get faster you need to build the endurance and speed. If you want to play relaxed you have to practice relaxed. There's no real substitute for time on the instrument.


----------



## glpg80 (Nov 10, 2012)

I've spent many years perfecting my picking technique to keep up with my left hand. I am left handed but play right handed. My alternate picking is pretty spot on, and i started from the bottom of the barrel having to learn how to even hold a pick.

What works for me is not using a metronome. This has been said before and i will say it again because it is true. Start slowly, and do exercises that emphasize starting on an up-stroke and also starting on a down-stroke, alternating throughout the run with each without legato or string skipping. Concentrate on keeping your left and right hand in correct form with right hand resting properly on all 6/7 strings. The biggest thing is LEARN TO PLAY RELAXED. Do not tense up - you will inhibit your own ability in the long run.

Use a mirror and learn to mimic the right hand technique that you see Gilbert or others using. This will also allow you to concentrate without staring at your picking hand as some players get into a bad habit of doing.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 10, 2012)

My personal advice: stay away from online lessons. Some of those teachers are overanalyzing things and generally confusing their students more than it is neccesary. Find the technique that works for you.


----------



## guitareben (Nov 10, 2012)

glpg80 said:


> Start slowly



Second, but start really slow, really really slow, making sure your hand is as loose and un-tensed as it should be etc, that all your technique is perfect (only the finger doing the fretting at any one moment should be putting any sort of pressure on the guitar ^^ ) 

And then, slowly, work up the speed ^^

Slowly 

And then practice 10 hrs a day ^^


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 10, 2012)

^ Yeah, lets be honest. That's the real secret here.

PRACTICE FOR 10 HOURS A DAY. EVERY DAY.


----------



## Grimbold (Nov 10, 2012)

PRACTICE 10 HOURS A DAY OR DIE


or y'know during the school year i put in 30 hours a week

but in the summer (Assuming you're in high school) you have no excuse to do less than 50 hours a week IF you're serious about the instrument


----------



## guitareben (Nov 10, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> ^ Yeah, lets be honest. That's the real secret here.
> 
> PRACTICE FOR 10 HOURS A DAY. EVERY DAY.



Yea we all share tips that can slightly improve learning speed and stuff, but that's it basically  Practice. Lots


----------



## heregoesnothing (Nov 10, 2012)

Shawn Lane said that he was&#65279; practicing more in head than with fingers, and he said that it's better to play stuff as fast as possible and then cleaning the sloppiness, rather than using a classic method (start slower and build up speed).


----------



## groovemasta (Nov 10, 2012)

I think that's only good for breaking barriers once you have the foundation of good technique and have plateau'd


----------



## jbrin0tk (Nov 10, 2012)

I agree with Maniacal. Speed and endurance exercises are key. I never thought about these prior to getting his book, but doing these daily has really sped up my improvement curve, if that makes sense. They aren't always fun, nor are they interesting/exciting, but they are definitely a means to an end, and if you want something badly enough you'll take the necessary steps to get it. I hope that helps. Look into speed and endurance exercises (the latter of which I have benefitted from the most). They definitely help a lot.


----------



## kaaka (Nov 13, 2012)

There is a lot of talk about endurance exercises, I never heard about that term before. Can some kind person link an example or something?


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't have the endurance exercises tabbed out

But here are some examples of what you could do

1 minute on each exercise

http://www.shredtraining.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/RTL2-L+R-coordination-for-ST-website.pdf

http://www.shredtraining.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/VIDEO-LESSON-1-PICKING-PHASE-1.pdf

http://www.shredtraining.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Alt-and-legato-trills.pdf

Finish off with some subdivisions to a click: 8th notes up to 32nd notes. This is a great timing and endurance exercise.


----------



## Sam MJ (Nov 13, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> I don't have the endurance exercises tabbed out
> 
> But here are some examples of what you could do
> 
> ...


Just wondering, what are your thoughts on resting your hand on the bridge when playing?

I'm pretty undecided about it, alternate picking runs seem to be a little easier, it's easier to move from string to string, but trem picking is so much harder without somewhere to rest and pivot off.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 13, 2012)

I like resting my hand on the bridge as it helps reduce unwanted string noise. It does limit the movement my wrist can make which probably slows me down, but it is much cleaner than playing with your arm floating above the bridge.


----------



## Sam MJ (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah I suppose it's just a compromise you've got to make.

Just been playing around with it a bit and I've seem to of found a sweet spot where my hand is touching the strings but not actually putting much pressure on them and properly resting, it seems to work quite well. I think I'll just have to try it out for a bit longer and see if I can get trem picking this way aswell.


----------



## Max Dread (Nov 13, 2012)

sear said:


> Why Your Guitar Picking Speed Isn't Improving - Part 2 | Cyberfret.com



Just a quick OT question.... What is the scale he is playing in the first exercise?


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 13, 2012)

the harmonic minor scale


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 13, 2012)

heregoesnothing said:


> Shawn Lane said that he was&#65279; practicing more in head than with fingers, and he said that it's better to play stuff as fast as possible and then cleaning the sloppiness, rather than using a classic method (start slower and build up speed).


 
That's how I've always done it. Get comfortable playing fast, then clean it up. The whole start slow thing is just too boring to stay motivated


----------



## MJS (Nov 14, 2012)

heregoesnothing said:


> Shawn Lane said that he was&#65279; practicing more in head than with fingers, and *he said* *that it's better to play stuff as fast as possible and then cleaning the sloppiness, rather than using a classic method (start slower and build up speed).*



Actually, he seems to be saying to do it the normal way and build up speed, _then_ burst to a speed that's beyond what you can play cleanly -- not play fast & sloppy from the start and skip the other stuff. 

I have a feeling that a lot of what people call cleaning up the sloppiness is probably just the slow & steady part of their practice finally catching up with the uncontrollable bursts. If you're doing both, they're bound to meet in the middle at some point.


----------



## nkri (Nov 14, 2012)

MJS said:


> Actually, he seems to be saying to do it the normal way and build up speed, _then_ burst to a speed that's beyond what you can play cleanly -- not play fast & sloppy from the start and skip the other stuff.
> 
> I have a feeling that a lot of what people call cleaning up the sloppiness is probably just the slow & steady part of their practice finally catching up with the uncontrollable bursts. If you're doing both, they're bound to meet in the middle at some point.



This. You'll only be able to improve with the burst method if you take the time to slow things down and build up speed first. Lets face it, there's really no shortcut to learning to play fast and clean...it requires patience, dedication and focus, and speeding things up beyond your abilities before you're ready will adversely affect your playing overall because you'll teach yourself bad habits


----------



## Max Dread (Nov 18, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> the harmonic minor scale



Cheers for that. And just to clarify then, it is Harmonic Minor in the key of A?


----------



## vstealth (Nov 18, 2012)

As others have already said, jazz picks are the way to go for a large increase in alternate picking speed and accuracy, try and hold it so as little of the tip is exposed as possible. Then just practice over and over a simple riff that combines trem picking across multiple strings. I basically learnt how to properly trem pick after learning I am the black wizards, give it a go if your interested.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 18, 2012)

Max Dread said:


> Cheers for that. And just to clarify then, it is Harmonic Minor in the key of A?



yes


----------



## CRaul87 (Nov 19, 2012)

been on the jazzIII path for a bit but I came back to my 1mm sharps because the jazzIIIs didn't give me enough note definition or attack and they sounded squicky compared to the tortex sharps. Also I prefer the sharps because they provide greater resistance when picking witch is counter intuitive for playing fast but I really like the feedback that I am getting and above all the clarity and attack of the sharps is supreme!


----------

